# Too Tall Tom



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Anyone know what went on with too tall Tom on KVLY?

I really enjoyed his style.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

From the Minot Daily

*Longtime meteorologist no longer at KVLY*

FARGO (AP) - Longtime meteorologist Tom Szymanski is no longer with KVLY TV.

Szymanski said he was told Monday night that the station's management wanted to take a new direction. He has been at KVLY for 15 years. KVLY is owned by Dallas-based Hoak Media Corp.

Szymanski said he went through a range of emotions, from shock to anger. Then he decided, ''everything happens for a reason,'' he said.

''I'll probably find something somewhere,'' he said. ''I truly believe that.''

KVLY General Manager Charley Johnson said Monday night's 10 p.m. newscast was Szymanski's last report for the station.

Johnson said he could not elaborate on the reason for Szymanski's departure because it is a personnel matter. He called Johnson ''our good friend'' and said he wished him the best.

''It's not a reduction in force kind of thing,'' Johnson said. ''We're going to replace him.''


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

he probably got another DUI on a bike, haha, i liked good ole tom


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:drunk: Guess it's time to turn the page. Sickness or not, sometimes people just dig their own grave. This is all based on assumption and years of hear-say though. One thing is for sure-he's good at what he does.

By the way Mac, tell er' I say hi AGAIN. :eyeroll: (We made the bed for you and everything. I'm sure we'll have some pics for you via telemaphone in the morning.) :wink:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

His seems to be "par for the course" regarding media personalities. Here today, gone tomorrow, often without notice or a publicly expressed reason why.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

no more "belooooow the donut" now its fox news with kip hines... we'll talk about it....... neeeeeeext" maybe Tom shouldve updated his catch phrase to keep up with the times...


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Tom will be missed! Own style and added a little flair to the boring weather forecast.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I hear Hutch Johnson from KXMB will be heading to fargo....possibly


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

I am glad he's gone. I liked the KVLY newscast up until the weather then I would turn the channel. I do hope the best for the guy though, just didnt care for his style.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Rumor has it that the "new direction" will be a chesty blonde.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Rumor has it that the "new direction" will be a chesty blonde.


http://www.askmen.com/women/votes_300/3 ... girls.html


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Possibly to divert our attention from them being WRONG most of the time????


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

It's too bad. I liked Tom and how he got excited about the weather. He knew his stuff too.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I would watch her every night.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Springer said:


> I would watch her every night.


Agreed!



> Lara Lewington
> Five News
> 
> COMMENTS:
> ...


That was the google "return" when I typed in blonde weather forecaster.

:thumb:

Ryan


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Szymanski debuts in Bismarck
By Janell Cole, Forum Communications
Published Thursday, November 08, 2007
BISMARCK Too Tall, indeed.

As former Fargo TV meteorologist "Too Tall Tom" Szymanski prepared for his first broadcast Wednesday evening at KXMB-TV, General Manager Tim Reiten explained that the studio's 8-foot-square green weather set will soon be moved and enlarged to accommodate the energetic, 6-foot-10-inch newcomer.

A cart holding the monitor Szymanski sees while doing the weather had already been built up by about two feet.

As Szymanski's moment arrived in the 6 p.m. newscast, anchor Lauren Kalberer told viewers, "Now the moment we've been waiting for. We are so excited."

Szymanski told viewers he "looks forward to predicting the unpredictable weather" in western North Dakota, which can often swing more wildly than the Red River Valley's conditions, because of Chinook winds.

As the station broke for commercial after his first appearance, Kalberer gave him a high-five and exclaimed, "Awesome!"

Szymanski, 49, famous for a distinctively animated weathercast style, was fired from KVLY in Fargo in September for no specified reason after a 15-year career. He nursed his emotional wounds for a few weeks and considered leaving television, he said Wednesday.

But he took a friend's suggestion that he call KXMB about the opening in Bismarck, created when Hutch Johnson signed on with KVLY. Hearing of the possible hire, Reiten's news staff urged him to hire Szymanski. After trip to Bismarck to meet with Reiten, "Every reporter came into my office and said, Tim, you've got to hire him."

Reiten threw in a membership at Bismarck's renowned Hawktree Golf Course as part of the negotiations, he said.

"We're very excited to get someone of his caliber," Reiten said.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was just going to say that I heard from Jon Mitzel out fishing walleyes last week that he said Tom was coming to Bismarck. A little bit of home coming west with me. :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I heard him on the radio the other day and was wondering why he was giving the local Bismarck forcast... Interesting!


----------

